# "April Poster of the Month" Nomination Thread



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay guys, its up to yall to decide the 3 guys that will move on to the actual Poster of the Month thread. The only rules/guidlines are to make sure that your nomination actually contributes to this forum and is a regular poster. I think that me and Koko are withholding ourselves again, but I'm not sure. I'll check with him and get back to you on that.

** Remember, nominate only 3 posters, or your vote will not be counted.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

umm i'm excluding u guys (texan and koko) since u guys are too good for poster of the month anyway... 

The Roc 5
ezealen
Lineofire


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Okay guys, its up to yall to decide the 3 guys that will move on to the actual Poster of the Month thread. The only rules/guidlines are to make sure that your nomination actually contributes to this forum and is a regular poster. I think that me and Koko are withholding ourselves again, but I'm not sure. I'll check with him and get back to you on that.
> 
> ** Remember, nominate only 3 posters, or your vote will not be counted.






Yeah, I say keep us out again. Let's get the "Poster of the Month" tradition going rewarding the guys who aren't asked to contribute to the forum, also known as the non-Mods.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here are my nominees:



Guth
LineOFire
TheRoc5



ezealen was left off so somebody else can win.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

My nominees:


TheRoc5
LineofFire
Ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Here are my nominees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're mean  

TheRoc5 and Guth are definitely on my list, but the third guy is actually pretty hard to chose from...It comes down to XxMia_9xX and LineOFire, but since I'm competing with LineOFire for one of the last spots, I'll go with XxMia_9xX 
1. TheRoc5
2. Guth
3. XxMia_9xX

Are we going to have a most improved one again? I think the winner for that one is pretty obvious.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen
guth
xxmia 9xx

Good luck to every 1


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5
Guth
XxMia_9xX

Those are my 3 nominees.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> TheRoc5
> Guth
> XxMia_9xX
> 
> Those are my 3 nominees.


No EZ?!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No EZ?!



Sorry man, you did a great job posting, but I want to give everyone a chance to win this award, and those 3 posters stepped it up from what they did last month, so I felt like I should give them a shot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No EZ?!




Oh come on, it's not like we're ignoring you. You won the award already, and with me and texan being excluded from this again, it gives everyone else a shot at winning the thing.


----------



## richiejakobe (Apr 20, 2005)

The Roc 5
ezealen
Lineofire

These are soem people i talked too, and they diserev it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

richiejakobe said:


> The Roc 5
> ezealen
> Lineofire
> 
> These are soem people i talked too, and they diserev it


Finally, I get some respect. Thank you.

Nah I'm j/k. I understand that ya'll want to give everyone else a chance, Koko and Texan, but have ya'll noticed that ya'll are the only ones who haven't voted for me? Even Guth and TheRoc5 have voted for me and they are clearly the front runners here. LineOFire is also one of the front runners but I honestly don't think he deserves it this month. His posting has really gone down lately.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Finally, I get some respect. Thank you.
> 
> Nah I'm j/k. I understand that ya'll want to give everyone else a chance, Koko and Texan, but have ya'll noticed that ya'll are the only ones who haven't voted for me? Even Guth and TheRoc5 have voted for me and they are clearly the front runners here. LineOFire is also one of the front runners but I honestly don't think he deserves it this month. His posting has really gone down lately.


i dont think it matters if you win it last month but who ever is the better poster and steps it up that month


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i dont think it matters if you win it last month but who ever is the better poster and steps it up that month


I agree. I don't think I'm going to win or even deserve to, but I do think I am a top three candidate. I think it's really going to come down to you and Guth.

But before I vote I would really like to know if we're going to have a most improved one again, cause that is really going to affect my vote.

So far the nominations look like this:

1.TheRoc5- 5
2. Ezealen, Guth, LineOFire- 4
5. XxMia_9xX- 3
Note: I mite have counted wrong, but I'm too laxy to double check :biggrin: 

Only five people have been voted for but all five of us are neck and neck.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen, you don't need to win the Poster of the Month every month to feel respected around here.




Call it political, but I voted for three other posters because you won it last time. If TheRoc would have won poster of the month last month, I wouldn't have put him in.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> ezealen, you don't need to win the Poster of the Month every month to feel respected around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I understand. I don't think I would have won if I was in the poll anyways. I just think I deserve to be in it :biggrin: 

Now...can you please tell me if we're going to have the most improved poster one? Or will I have to ask texan to find out? Cause I've already asked twice.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I know. I understand. I don't think I would have won if I was in the poll anyways. I just think I deserve to be in it :biggrin:
> 
> Now...can you please tell me if we're going to have the most improved poster one? Or will I have to ask texan to find out? Cause I've already asked twice.






I guess so. However, that seems like a reward that would be better spread apart. For example, having this award go every two months or something like that instead of every month.




I don't have a problem starting up the poll for the Most Improved Poster.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I guess so. However, that seems like a reward that would be better spread apart. For example, having this award go every two months or something like that instead of every month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you're rite. I just really wanna know because my vote for poster of the month is either ganna go to TheRoc5 or Guth, and if the most improved one is ganna happen then I'm goin to give my vote for that one to one of those guys (Not ganna say who yet :biggrin: ) and give my vote for the poster of the month to the other guy.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

The Roc 5
ezealen
Guth

There mine.

Although will be disapointed if I don't win


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yay! haha i actually got nominations. that's good enough for me! thanks!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

when are you going to put the poll up?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The month is well passed, but last time I checked thier was a three way tie for second. Unless he decides to put four people in the poll, I think he'll keep it open until the tie is broken.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5
LineOfFire
XxMia_9xX


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's how the nominations look so far:
1.TheRoc5- 8
2.Exealen/LineOFire/Guth- 5
5. XxMia_9xX- 4

I doubled checked them, but I coulds till be wrong. So please don't hesitate to correct me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Here's how the nominations look so far:
> 1.TheRoc5- 8
> 2.Exealen/LineOFire/Guth- 5
> 5. XxMia_9xX- 4
> ...


i think i only have 7 votes but ya we need one person to come in and vote,


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think i only have 7 votes but ya we need one person to come in and vote,


That's what I got the first time, but I just recounted again and I got 8. 

If no one does come and vote, I don't think it'd be too much of a problem to have 4 people in the poll instead of 3.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay, I'll leave this thread open until Friday afternoon, and then I will take the top 3 vote getters(or more if there is a tie), and we will have the Poster of the Month thread. All Spurs fans or Spurs forum posters come and vote!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its saturday :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I know, but I was kind of hoping someone else would vote... Oh well, I'll make the Poster of the Month thread now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I know, but I was kind of hoping someone else would vote... Oh well, I'll make the Poster of the Month thread now.


Yeah. I guess even though the posting for this board has gone up there are still only a handful of regular posters.


----------

